# Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort, wanted June 25-Jul 2, 1 or 2 bdr



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2016)

PM or call (856) 381 2327

Would consider Marriott Beach Place, Wyndham Royal Vista, Wyndham Santa Barbara, or Wyndham Sea Gardens.... 

very open to counter-offers.

2bdr preferred.


----------



## am1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I cancelled a few of those places at 15 days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 19, 2016)

Also, need Sat Jun 25 and Sun Jun 26 .... Pompano Beach area ... Prefer Wyndham Sea Gardens 2/2 unit. If Jun 25- 27 (Sat, Sun and Mon) (2/2 unit) is part of your offer, can be at any area resort in region.

Please PM or call my cell (856) 381 2327...

Thank you


----------



## am1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I do have june 27 for 4 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe at royal vista.  $400


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 20, 2016)

I need another unit at FLBR  or a Sat & Sun (June 25 & 26) unit in Pompano Beach or Ft Laudeerdale area ... a 1bdr would be great. If Monday is included, I will take that also ... to make moving less of an issue for these older guests.

Thanks!


----------

